# Proof of Finances?!



## Katie88 (Jan 16, 2012)

In reference to my last post, I have signed up to get certified to teach English abroad. Is been considering it for a while, but seeing the positive regard definitely helped give me some push. I have also made a lot of progress over the last few weeks on finding several degree program's I am interested in pursuing. 

My question for you all, is about German school's request to see proof of proper finances. From the research I have come across, it seems the standard is having ~16,000€ available at minimum. Which I'm rounding up to roughly $21,000 USD. With that in mind. I have a little above 1/2 that in the bank. Do they expect that amount to be available in it's entirety when I apply or do they take into consideration that I likely wouldn't be leaving until August or September and have time to save the rest. Also, do they consider the TEFL certification into the fact that I have potential to earn money while I'm there. 

Any opinions would be helpful.

Thank you!!


----------

